# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Opalwolf's dream yoga workbook

## opalwolf

this is where i will post my homework and results for dream yoga class

----------


## opalwolf

I am going to try lesson one today. Luckily I am going to a meditation practice in a few hours. I think after meditation practice today.. I will try some of the meditation exercises posted in the first lesson. Results will be posted

----------


## Sivason

Hi. Can you tell lme what it is like as far as the meditations they are teaching? If it is a named system, if it is all about quieting themind, or visualization, and any thing you care to mention. It will save time if I get an idea of what you have tried so far.Thanks for joining.

----------


## opalwolf

sure. i just go to a zen buddhist temple. they don't really "teach" much.. just provide a large quiet room where we can come sit in silence together. there is a little bit of chanting and also Q&A at the end. i haven't signed up for meditation class there (which they do offer).. that is probably where they would teach more in depth meditation techniques.

normally i do an eyes open zen style meditation.

----------


## opalwolf

haven't had a chance yet to go to in depth with the first lesson. although i did give it a little time. i found that the sounds became almost overwhelming. there is so much going on! first i notice things inside my apartment. the hum of the fridge. some sort of high pitched hum (maybe the computer or some sort of electronics). the water filter in the fish tank.. the sound of the water in a small fountain i have. the hum of the fan. then i notice traffic outside... birds chirping. this is when it starts to get overwhelming. i lose a bit of concentration in the fact that i was a little blown away at how much noise there is actually going on around me!!

i feel that i haven't given this as much time as i should. tomorrow i have the day off and i am going to reread the first lesson and commit some real time to doing the homework and then will post more results.

----------


## Sivason

Hi everyone! It has been almost two weeks. I hope everyone got a chance to practice. The thread *Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 1*, has been updated. I have shared a few ways these skills will be useful in LDs, and the thread is now open to Q & A.

----------


## opalwolf

ok so i know i haven't posted in a while on here. but i did read the lesson and have been practicing!
first off. this was harder than i thought. sure. sitting in silence and being aware of the sounds around me was interesting enough. but i could really only differentiate about 4 or 5 sounds at once. i couldn't pick up on 8 at once at all.. 
i tried doing this technique during everyday life as well. it is pretty strange how we drown out noises during everyday life. i feel as though we do it to stay sane. i live in chicago and there is a LOT of noise happening all the time. i can even hear the crosswalk beep from inside my apartment! so I'm glad i don't hear that all the time. 
doing this meditation was good for me though. i feel as though my general awareness has been raised and i really enjoyed practicing this while sitting in normal meditation. i will need to continue doing this practice during everyday life (i.e. just walking down the street).

----------


## opalwolf

oh and after work today i am going to read lesson 2 and start practicing that as well!  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> i tried doing this technique during everyday life as well. it is pretty strange how we drown out noises during everyday life. i feel as though we do it to stay sane. i live in chicago and there is a LOT of noise happening all the time. i can even hear the crosswalk beep from inside my apartment! so I'm glad i don't hear that all the time.




I imagine it is kind of designed to keep us from going stark raving mad. If the filter system gets broken, as it does in some rare illnesses, the patient has to live in a special sensory dampend setting.

----------

